# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Απορια (Flip-flop)

## Ιωάννης

Γεια σας ειμαι καινουργιος στο φορουμ. ξεκινησα να ασχολουμε με τα ηλεκτρονικα και εχω μια απορια. Πιο ειναι το συμβολο του flip flop και πια ειναι η λειτουργια του.

----------


## gsmaster

Ποιο φλιπ-φλοπ απ όλα, υπάρχουν διάφοροι τύποι, το κάθε ένα έχει και διαφορετική λειτουργία. Άλλα είναι απλά και τα κάνεις με απλές πύλες (πχ SR flip-flop) και άλλα είναι πιο σύνθετα και υπάρχουν ολοκληρωμένα της σειράς 74χχχχ που έχουν ένα ή δύο απο αυτά (πχ JK , D flip-flop)

Μια καλή σελίδα είναι αυτή http://www.play-hookey.com/digital/rs_nand_latch.html

ΥΓ και καλό είναι να βάζουμε έναν περιγραφικό τίτλο στα νέα θέματα και όχι του τύπου "Ερώτηση" ή "Απορία"

----------


## Ιωάννης

Υπάρχη καποιος τυπος flip flop που να λειτουργει ως ρελε 
ευχαριστω γαι το λινκ πολυ ενδιαφερον

----------


## GEWKWN

καλοσηρθες.
Αυτο το κυκλωμα το θες
για να οδηγεις ενα ρελε;
αν ναι τοτε μπορεις να
βαλεις ενα bc547 στην εξοδο
του Q  και να εχεις αυτο που θελεις.
Φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## gsmaster

Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς σαν ρελέ. 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι εννοείς κάτι σαν το SR, το οποίο όταν έχεις παλμό στο S (Set) η έξοδος γίνεται "1" και όταν έχεις παλμό στο R (Reset) η έξοδος γίνεται "0".

----------


## Ιωάννης

Ακριβος αυτο που λες gmaster κανενα λινκ που το εχει. Και ονομαζετε SR ή εχει αλλη ονομασια

----------


## gsmaster

Συνονόματε, SR ή RS το ίδιο είναι δες το προηγούμενο λινκ που έδωσα.

----------


## Ιωάννης

Δηλαδη οταν πχ  το ζητησω θα πω θελω ενα SR flip Flop 

με συνχωρεις ξεχασα οτι εχω το λινκ 


Υ.Γ. γινομαι λιγο κουραστικος αλλα με τρωνε οι αποριες

----------


## gsmaster

Αχ αχ, δεν με παρακολουθείς, δεν με παρακολουθείς.......

----------


## Ιωάννης

ΟΚ τωρα καταλαβα το τι γινετε με αυτο το πολυφιμιστο SR Flip Flop


Ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερων

----------

